# New Wifey Gun



## barneyrb (Oct 31, 2011)

Ok, wife has decided she wants to start deer hunting this year and since she is a small (5'2") woman she will require a youth model gun. One of my favorites is the Kimber line but they don't offer anything in a youth series.

We have almost settled on a Remington Model 7 Synthetic in 7-08 caliber. With a 140 grain BB that little devil has pretty decent ballastics. Since I am a Leupold man to the core it will be topped off with a FX-3 in 6x42 with a matt finish. 

I think this combo should make for a fairly accurate, light weight, *MANAGED RECOIL*, and not break the bank.

Any thoughts and what would you do in my shoes?


----------



## atvguns (Oct 31, 2011)

Don't over look the Savage line I bought my daughter a model 11 in 7mm-08 it is a nice little gun and as accurate as any of my remingtons, the accu trigger is sweet


----------



## Blazin (Nov 1, 2011)

+1 on the Savage, that 7-08 is a nice little round!


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Nov 1, 2011)

Bases pretty well covered

No suggestions on the rifle or caliber, both rock solid performers. If you hand load the 7-08 can be made to produce some pretty impressive ballistics.

My one suggestion, not knowing the conditions she'll be hunting in would be to move from a straight 6X to a 3X9 variable. The 3-4 power range is much quicker in the woods and will provide more light / better sight picture early and late in the day. The 9 power setting works for longer shots, scanning a field, and really helps out when sighting in on the bench.

Other thought, when sighting in shorter, lighter barrels heat up quickly and can cause difficulty if not down right frustration when trying to sight a scope. Be sure to let the barrel cool down between groups or you may find that even though you think the rifle is sighted, with a cold barrel on a cold morning shot placement may be off considerably.

Of course pics will be required.

Take Care


----------



## Fifelaker (Nov 1, 2011)

This is from a Remington fan. Remington has been getting some bad reviews on their shotguns. I seems they are having some quality control issues. The 870's ary said to be real chunks of fecal matter. I would look it over very good and put a new trigger on a mod 7. I have shot an older mod 7 in 260 rem and like it alot. Good luck.


----------



## audible fart (Nov 1, 2011)

If you want to have a little fun, take a tape measure and tell her you want to measure the distance from her big toe to her mouth. Tell her you need a certain size rifle "to make this look feasable."


----------



## barneyrb (Nov 1, 2011)

atvguns said:


> Don't over look the Savage line I bought my daughter a model 11 in 7mm-08 it is a nice little gun and as accurate as any of my remingtons, the accu trigger is sweet


 I'm not a real fan of the Savage line, may be great guns but I had a Savage in the past that was not worth a flip, called it the hang-o-matic. Not knocking the new ones but just been burned once.


Swamp Yankee said:


> Bases pretty well covered
> 
> No suggestions on the rifle or caliber, both rock solid performers. If you hand load the 7-08 can be made to produce some pretty impressive ballistics.
> 
> ...



The 6x42 is a favorite of mine, we hunt mostly timber with a little field (150yds) thrown in and I find that scope to be very bright, clear, and has a great fov. When dealing with my wife think simplicity, nothing to adjust so she can't screw anything up. 



PAINCOW said:


> If you want to have a little fun, take a tape measure and tell her you want to measure the distance from her big toe to her mouth. Tell her you need a certain size rifle "to make this look feasable."


 
If you are trying to insinuate her shooting herself or me suggesting that she shoot herself then you are a lot sicker human being than I ever thought.


----------



## audible fart (Nov 1, 2011)

A 30-30 would work fine. Budd Dwyer himself would probably approve of a 30-30.


----------



## tbow388 (Nov 1, 2011)

*New Gun*

I got a new gun for my wife 2 weeks ago. I thought it was a great deal until the guy brought my wife back....


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 1, 2011)

I got my wife ,who is 5'3, a nice little rifle that she loves. Started with a thompson encore, I ordered a youth butt stock(1" shorter pull), then I had thompsons custom shop cut me a 20" .257roberts barrel. I put it together and installed a 2x7 burris compact. Very nice to shoot. It is a single shot but thats all you really need for deer hunting. Probably about $700 total invested. A guy could do it a bit cheaper if you were to just get a stock barrel, but she really likes the .257. Another nice thing with the thompsons is I can switch out the butt stock for a pistol grip, put on one of my 14" barrels, mount my bipod on it and shoot beer cans at 200yds. Or you could put on a 20gauge barrel and go after some grouse. They are an extremely versatile gun.


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 3, 2011)

Great rifle great round. I have one, only mine has a wood stock and a 2x7 Pentex light seeker on it for the real thick Yooper cedar swamps where you just about have to crawl to get thru them.
I hand load Sierra 120gr. HPBT game kings. they work very nice.

Ya I heard all that crap about wood stocks. 
Glad they didn't have wood stocks on those rifles the miniute men shot. we would still be british subjets. Or during the civil war we in the north wouldn't have won.

 Al


----------



## olyman (Nov 3, 2011)

If you are trying to insinuate her shooting herself or me suggesting that she shoot herself then you are a lot sicker human being than I ever thought.[/QUOTE]

CORRECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## derwoodii (Nov 4, 2011)

> Any thoughts and what would you do in my shoes?


.


Perhaps a trip to the rifle range with wifey, let her use a few rifles to see just what works for her.
With so many choices much comes down to users instinct attraction and handling feel good. hmm that's kinda like we find and choose our partners and favourite rifle too. :msp_wink:

Consider the Ruger compact tis a shortened version of the M77 Hawkeye, or a lever action, harder to scope but she may like that over the bolt.


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 4, 2011)

If my wife wanted to hunt deer in a rifle zone here in Michigan I would give her the Model 7 in 7MM 08. If she found the recoil a bit more than she liked I would add a Kick Ese recoil pad. Or have a pocket made in her shooting coat for a gel recoil pad. the gel recoil pad is what we did for her shotgun shooting. A pocket in her shooting vest did wonders to make her comfortable with her 20ga. and heavery loads.

 Al


----------



## barneyrb (Nov 4, 2011)

Well, I bought it, a Remington Model 7 in Stainless with a synthetic stock. I found a store here with a new gun made in 2008 (been out of production for a couple of years now) and I purchased it. Waiting on the scope and mounts to make it here and then the pics along with the first group out of the rifle. Check this thread next week for more information


----------



## Fifelaker (Nov 4, 2011)

Now you have to get a press,manuels,dies,many powders,manuels,many bullets,manuels,primers,manuels,brass,manuels just so you can reload cheeper ammo.


----------



## Nitroman (Nov 4, 2011)

barneyrb said:


> Ok, wife has decided she wants to start deer hunting this year and since she is a small (5'2") woman she will require a youth model gun. One of *my favorites* is the Kimber line but they don't offer anything in a youth series.
> 
> We have almost settled on a Remington Model 7 Synthetic in 7-08 caliber. With a 140 grain BB that little devil has pretty decent ballastics. Since *I am a Leupold man to the core it will be topped* off with a FX-3 in 6x42 with a matt finish.
> 
> ...





barneyrb said:


> The 6x42 is a *favorite of mine*, we hunt mostly timber with a little field (150yds) thrown in and *I find* that scope to be very bright, clear, and has a great fov. When dealing with my wife think simplicity, nothing to adjust so she can't screw anything up.



You appear to want to buy a rifle YOU WANT then make your wife use it. Maybe you should have bought something SHE wanted. A lightweight rifle like that is going to hammer a 5' 2" woman hard. A 6x scope is way too much for 150 yards. I hope she can make it work for her, but from the last part "nothing to adjust so she can't screw anything up", it doesn't sound like she is going to enjoy herself and you don't think too much of her to begin with.


----------



## discounthunter (Nov 5, 2011)

try a youth model 243 savage w/3x9. lots of ammo choices and a good all around package. or try a lever action . 44mag is a good one ,.357 also. winchester used to make one called the Lawman,based off the 1894 chassis,not sure what its called now.


----------



## alleyyooper (Nov 5, 2011)

Well guys the rifle is already bought. Good choice in the rifle.
I don't think the wife will find the rifle to much for her. If she does just do as I posted in the last post I did above this one.

If you decide to start reloading buy at least one manual first, I recommend at least two.
Comb thu them and learn the steps, then pick a powder and a bullet and start with the beginning loads and work up. 

I my self never trust the load that Harry uses, Harry might be a power freak and likes to live on the edge. Just find what works for YOUR wife.

There are some good reloading sources on line too.

 Al


----------



## barneyrb (Nov 6, 2011)

You appear to want to buy a rifle YOU WANT then make your wife use it. 

We've spent the last month trying NUMEROUS guns to make sure it fit her as I am way taller than she is, gun won't work for me.....


Maybe you should have bought something SHE wanted. 

We did.....


A lightweight rifle like that is going to hammer a 5' 2" woman hard. 

7mm-08 is what I would call a *managed recoil rifle*, .243, .260, 7mm-08 all fit the same category to me but the .243 is too light for whitetail deer IMHO....


A 6x scope is way too much for 150 yards. 

I've used it from 25 out to 250yds with no problem, do not judge that scope until you use one in real world conditions, great piece.


I hope she can make it work for her, but from the last part "nothing to adjust so she can't screw anything up", it doesn't sound like she is going to enjoy herself and you don't think too much of her to begin with.

Not that it's any of your business but I think more of my wife than most men do. She is way smarter than I am (I'm an engineer) and she is a CRNA, I did marry out of my paygrade. 


Now as to buying a rifle I want, I have over 40 to choose from in 3 gun safes so another rifle????

Next time you make judgements and tell me how wrong I am you might should have some credentials and understand where I am coming from.


----------



## sbhooper (Nov 10, 2011)

I think that is a great choice. If she does not like the recoil, try the lighter bullets. They will work fine also. I have always liked the Model 7 and I sure wish that I could get it in left-hand. I would love to have one in 260. My wife likes to cook it and eat it, but she does not want to hunt. You are lucky to have a wife that wants to hunt with you. 

It is amazing to see some of the responses one can get by posting a simple question on a forum. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 14, 2011)

barneyrb said:


> You appear to want to buy a rifle YOU WANT then make your wife use it.
> 
> We've spent the last month trying NUMEROUS guns to make sure it fit her as I am way taller than she is, gun won't work for me.....
> 
> ...



Too cool!

I also believe that the .243 and .257 Roberts are on the fringe of 'enough' , as I have seen both calibers collapse only one lung and long tracking days when big bucks could have fell sooner.

Gotta love the 7MM-08 for the bullet selection!

Personally, I would be looking into trying a box of Nolser 140gr Bullistic-Tips, they do a number on deer, I use them on elk.

Another would be 140gr Hornaday SSTs, their a little cheaper, and expand a little faster then the BTs, fantastic in deer!

Nolser makes their BTs also in 120gr (7MM), that might be worth a try of the 140s don't work out well.


----------



## sbhooper (Nov 14, 2011)

SSTs and BT both dynamite easily. You are pushing your luck with them on elk unless you pick your shots very wisely. Standard Hornady interlocks are a better choice or even Partitions for elk or heavy deer. Why use a bullet that may or may not completely penetrate when you go to all the effort needed for an elk hunt? Those bullets are explosive, but work fairly well on deer especially at long range where velocity fall off. I can never understand why anybody wants to use them when you have to be able to depend on the penetration and there are much more durable bullets available that sometimes are even cheaper.


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 14, 2011)

sbhooper said:


> SSTs and BT both dynamite easily. You are pushing your luck with them on elk unless you pick your shots very wisely. Standard Hornady interlocks are a better choice or even Partitions for elk or heavy deer. Why use a bullet that may or may not completely penetrate when you go to all the effort needed for an elk hunt? Those bullets are explosive, but work fairly well on deer especially at long range where velocity fall off. I can never understand why anybody wants to use them when you have to be able to depend on the penetration and there are much more durable bullets available that sometimes are even cheaper.



A lot of personal preference I am sure.
After over a decade as a big game guide, and witnessing dozens of elk kills. Nothing does a better job then NBTs at distance, imo.

One hole on the out side, jello on the inside, depositing all it's energy, the elk is never far away. 
NBTs in deer may or may not make an exit hole, but will leave most of it's energy behind.

That is only part of my recommendation, Nolsers do have a price, they also shoot some of the tightest groups. I have never seen one fail to do it's job. If the hunter does theirs.

With so many things we have no control over, I do like the idea of a bullet that will perform as expected, everytime. One of the last things I want on a public land hunt, is an elk wandering around after a well placed shot, looking for a place to tip over. Putting every ounce of energy you can into the elk is what I am talking about. They still seem to wander, maybe just not as much?

This is what I am looking for....





(pictured is a 7MM-RM 140 gr Nolser BT 
ahead of 71 grains of 4831SC, slightly over book, slowly approach your maximum load!)

And that is why I can not recommend a better deer bullet, at distance. There is no such thing as over-kill.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 14, 2011)

ShoerFast said:


> Too cool!
> 
> I also believe that the .243 and .257 Roberts are on the fringe of 'enough' , as I have seen both calibers collapse only one lung and long tracking days when big bucks could have fell sooner.
> 
> ...



I disagree 100% with the statement that the .257 Roberts is on the fringe of enough. I have 3 of them and I and my wife have shot many many whitetail deer with them along with a nice sized blackbear (that fell over dead in his tracks from 1 shot.) I have read several hunting mags over the years that have said it is one of the ideal deer cartridges. I wouldnt use it on an elk hunt but I also surely would not use a 7mm-08 either.


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 14, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> I disagree 100% with the statement that the .257 Roberts is on the fringe of enough. I have 3 of them and I and my wife have shot many many whitetail deer with them along with a nice sized blackbear (that fell over dead in his tracks from 1 shot.) I have read several hunting mags over the years that have said it is one of the ideal deer cartridges. I wouldnt use it on an elk hunt but I also surely would not use a 7mm-08 either.




Hold on there!

I said there on the fringe of 'enough' , you could not possibly want to go much lighter.

States with published minimum energy recommendation, neither reach out to their effective accuracy range and still maintain minimum recommended knock-down energy.

These debates will go on forever, change the game and caliber and it just repeats it's self.

Jack O'corner wrote about his favorite .270 extensively, many shoot elk with it every year. 
For elk, the .270 is on the fringe of 'enough' , and for every few that score with 'enough' rifle. There is a group of hunters running around the woods wishing they had placed a little more thump on their blood trail.

I had a .257 Roberts, loved it for shooting out of a tree stand, no recoil to speak of. It would render marginal damage on occasion. BTW: I have taken 2 elk with a .257 Roberts.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 14, 2011)

No problem just had to throw in my 2cents on one of my favorite calibers. I have also shot alot of deer with my .338 winchester magnum. Do you think it is on the fringe of too much? HAHAHA. I do. But I like it anyway.


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 14, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> No problem just had to throw in my 2cents on one of my favorite calibers. I have also shot alot of deer with my .338 winchester magnum. Do you think it is on the fringe of too much? HAHAHA. I do. But I like it anyway.





Not sure what you can't hunt with a .338 ?

Two things come to mind there...

The Gal in the Quigly movie talking about eating live grub-worms, asking Quigly if he is going to shoot it first?

And a this guy from Missouri that I guided for, had a .338 . And with out his slow drawl-accent it will lose most of the effect. But it seemed every time he explained making a hit on deer or anything with his .338. he mentioned how it "spun-em right aroun(d)!" , it became a camp buzz-word to mention every thing that happened, ending in "spun-em right aroun!" . 
Like: 'Yep, that coyote came into the clearing just 25 yards away from us, as soon as he seen us it "spun-em right aroun!",,,, any ways, you would have to be there, kind of funny. But one h311 of a caliber!

I get asked all the time why don't I have a .338 , with out a good answer.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 15, 2011)

ShoerFast said:


> Not sure what you can't hunt with a .338.



They are a little on the big side if you are on a nauga hunt and dont want to damage that highly sought after naugahyde.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 15, 2011)

barneyrb said:


> You appear to want to buy a rifle YOU WANT then make your wife use it.
> 
> We've spent the last month trying NUMEROUS guns to make sure it fit her as I am way taller than she is, gun won't work for me.....
> 
> ...




Now we know why you didn't make the GTG. You were standing guard. So where are the pics of the wife? :biggrin:


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 15, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> They are a little on the big side if you are on a nauga hunt and dont want to damage that highly sought after naugahyde.



I had asked a gal about the size of the Gal from this threads OP, how many naugs had to die to make her naugahyde jacket?

She said "All of them" , cracked me up!

Wonder what caliber she shoots?


----------



## barneyrb (Nov 15, 2011)

RVALUE said:


> Now we know why you didn't make the GTG. You were standing guard. So where are the pics of the wife? :biggrin:



Well, she is quite attractive, she has put on a few pounds since we were married (who hasn't, I've gained ~50 in 25 years). I don't have to stand guard, she can handle most anything around. All in all I did alright years ago.


----------



## barneyrb (Nov 15, 2011)

sbhooper said:


> I think that is a great choice. If she does not like the recoil, try the lighter bullets. They will work fine also. I have always liked the Model 7 and I sure wish that I could get it in left-hand. I would love to have one in 260. My wife likes to cook it and eat it, but she does not want to hunt. You are lucky to have a wife that wants to hunt with you.
> 
> It is amazing to see some of the responses one can get by posting a simple question on a forum. :msp_rolleyes:





ShoerFast said:


> Too cool!
> 
> I also believe that the .243 and .257 Roberts are on the fringe of 'enough' , as I have seen both calibers collapse only one lung and long tracking days when big bucks could have fell sooner.
> 
> ...




Tomorrow is rifle range day!!! I got the mounts in Monday, mounted the scope yesterday afternoon, and did the bore sighting this afternoon. I put it in my gun vise and bore sighted it on an orange dot 75 yards away so I should be on the paper at 100.

I'm not into reloading (don't trust myself with that much powder) so it's factory box stuff for me. I chose Federal Premium 140 grain throphy bonded tips, I've always thought they would stay together and not fragment when hitting bone. It's got a ballastic tip with a boattail and they claim 2800fps at the muzzle with 2435 ft lbs. At 200yds (the VERY max she will ever shoot) it's showing 2390fps and 1770 ft lbs, plenty to stop a 200 lb whitetail in our range. Tell me what you think......

My normal shooting iron at deer is a .270 with 140grain ballastic tip boattail and it does a great job. This 7mm-08 is a little lighter but should still do a fine job. Pictures and targets to be displayed shortly (if weather holds out)



Federal Premium - Rifle Details


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 15, 2011)

barneyrb said:


> Tomorrow is rifle range day!!! I got the mounts in Monday, mounted the scope yesterday afternoon, and did the bore sighting this afternoon. I put it in my gun vise and bore sighted it on an orange dot 75 yards away so I should be on the paper at 100.
> 
> I'm not into reloading (don't trust myself with that much powder) so it's factory box stuff for me. I chose Federal Premium 140 grain throphy bonded tips, I've always thought they would stay together and not fragment when hitting bone. It's got a ballastic tip with a boattail and they claim 2800fps at the muzzle with 2435 ft lbs. At 200yds (the VERY max she will ever shoot) it's showing 2390fps and 1770 ft lbs, plenty to stop a 200 lb whitetail in our range. Tell me what you think......
> 
> ...



I believe your setting your Wife up with a solid 300 yard rifle. Fantastic @ 200 yards . You really can't miss (pun) , the 7MM-08 is really just a slightly faster/flatter .308 win. I think you have a good bullet picked out to start off with. I would not be surprised if it is a bullet to stick with.

I hope shoots well.
I envoy the fun you'll have!


----------



## sbhooper (Nov 16, 2011)

The 140 Trophy Bonded will serve you well. If the recoil seems a little much, you can go a bit lighter on the bullet and still have stiff deer medicine. Good choice and that will also work if you ever take her after something bigger.


----------



## Oldtimer (Nov 16, 2011)

I only read the first post.

I'd find a private sale Winchester 30.30 lever, preferably made before 1950.. 

I say this because I would want a gun that not only would fit her AND kill a deer.....but retained value and would become a family treasure.

Saw one made in 1953 for sale in the local paper for $450. Well woth it IMO.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 16, 2011)

Oldtimer said:


> I only read the first post.
> 
> I'd find a private sale Winchester 30.30 lever, preferably made before 1950..
> 
> ...



When I was about 13, some people from church took me to their deer camp, as my Dad was too busy. The night before opening day, talk came around to what we were shooting. They very politely asked me what I was shooting, and I said 30/30. This was the caliber the wife of the family was also shooting. After many minutes of their disussing all the positive attributes of an older model Winchester, over the new ones (keep in mind this was the '70's) they asked to see mine. I showed it to them, and it was over 1 million guns older (before) theirs. It was kind of funny, even for a kid. 

Funniest thing was, I took my 'newer ' one.


----------



## barneyrb (Nov 16, 2011)

Oldtimer said:


> I only read the first post.
> 
> I'd find a private sale Winchester 30.30 lever, preferably made before 1950..
> 
> ...



I wouldn't have had to look far, I've got one in a safe, maybe early 50's octagon barrel saddle gun but she wanted one of her own.

Couldn't get to the range today as weather wouldn't permit. We may wind up sighting it in at the camp this weekend.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 16, 2011)

barneyrb said:


> I wouldn't have had to look far, I've got one in a safe, maybe early 50's octagon barrel saddle gun but she wanted one of her own.
> 
> Couldn't get to the range today as weather wouldn't permit. We may wind up sighting it in at the camp this weekend.



I have an octagon too. Don't know the date.

I got a 1949 gallery 22 about 21 years ago.


----------



## ShoerFast (Nov 16, 2011)

barneyrb said:


> I wouldn't have had to look far, I've got one in a safe, maybe early 50's octagon barrel saddle gun but she wanted one of her own.
> 
> Couldn't get to the range today as weather wouldn't permit. We may wind up sighting it in at the camp this weekend.


 
Is there a place to sight it in a ways aways from camp?

Or an area that would not have an immediate effect on a wise old buck, that might put a little more caution on his steeps if he thought something was up?

Whitetail don't need a lot of space, a mile is out of their concern.

Further away, your wife might be able to spend a little more time familiarizeing herself with her rifle.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 16, 2011)

ShoerFast said:


> Is there a place to sight it in a ways aways from camp?
> 
> Or an area that would not have an immediate effect on a wise old buck, that might put a little more caution on his steeps if he thought something was up?
> 
> ...



Ha HA Ha I did that in Idaho. Got everything ready for a two week camp, except sighting (checking) my rifle. So, I went a mile or two from our camp, which happened to be beside another camp, and sighted it in (checked one or two shots.) Man they weren't happy. I can't say that I blame them. 

Moral: There are holes in even the best advice.


----------



## barneyrb (Nov 17, 2011)

I think this rifle will be a keeper. The attached target is a 5 shot group at 100yards. I'm not the best trigger man, fairly decent but there are better than I. It was shot at the public rifle range here with about 15 min cool down between shots. 

Well, I can't seem to figure out how to upload pictures, anyone have an idea??????


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 17, 2011)

barneyrb said:


> I think this rifle will be a keeper. The attached target is a 5 shot group at 100yards. I'm not the best trigger man, fairly decent but there are better than I. It was shot at the public rifle range here with about 15 min cool down between shots.
> 
> Well, I can't seem to figure out how to upload pictures, anyone have an idea??????



Dang, that's 4 beers an hour.


----------



## barneyrb (Nov 17, 2011)

Try this again....View attachment 207627


----------



## barneyrb (Nov 17, 2011)

One more time.....



View attachment 207629


----------



## Nitroman (Nov 21, 2011)

That's good enough for head shots.


----------



## cuttingintime (Nov 26, 2011)

andydodgegeek said:


> I got my wife ,who is 5'3, a nice little rifle that she loves. Started with a thompson encore, I ordered a youth butt stock(1" shorter pull), then I had thompsons custom shop cut me a 20" .257roberts barrel. I put it together and installed a 2x7 burris compact. Very nice to shoot. It is a single shot but thats all you really need for deer hunting. Probably about $700 total invested. A guy could do it a bit cheaper if you were to just get a stock barrel, but she really likes the .257. Another nice thing with the thompsons is I can switch out the butt stock for a pistol grip, put on one of my 14" barrels, mount my bipod on it and shoot beer cans at 200yds. Or you could put on a 20gauge barrel and go after some grouse. They are an extremely versatile gun.



Please, don"t miss misconstrue my post just putting this out here I belive if you buy a T/C type gun as a rifle you can not change it to a pistol legally.


----------



## andydodgegeek (Nov 26, 2011)

cuttingintime said:


> Please, don"t miss misconstrue my post just putting this out here I belive if you buy a T/C type gun as a rifle you can not change it to a pistol legally.



I stand corrected. I was misinformed. Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## sbhooper (Nov 27, 2011)

Nothing wrong with that target. You are hunting-not bench resting! I think that I would give it a click to the right, though.


----------

